# Goldcrest View 2 ??



## Colin1968 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi All

I viewed an apartment at Goldcrest View tonight it looks good and I am hoping for some advice regarding the JLT area?

I did notice a lot of building and road works in progress so I am thinking that the morning traffic could be an issue.

PS: When is the next meet up for newbies to Dubai?

Cheers, Colin


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

You will have some traffic issues in the morning and the evening..


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

---


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

Hey Colin,

Goldcrest Views 2 is one of the better buildings in JLT, construction and community-wise. The cluster can occasionally get a bit crowded on weekend nights when McGettigans sees traffic, but on the plus side, you'll have a Spinneys downstairs, as well as a bunch a nice restaurants in the cluster (some still just about to open up / Memsaab is great for Indian food). 

Traffic isn't an issue to that cluster. You won't ever need to head to the congested roundabout in the middle of JLT to either enter or exit the area, so there should be minimal delay in getting to SZR.


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

mannyk329 said:


> Hey Colin,
> 
> Goldcrest Views 2 is one of the better buildings in JLT, construction and community-wise. The cluster can occasionally get a bit crowded on weekend nights when McGettigans sees traffic, but on the plus side, you'll have a Spinneys downstairs, as well as a bunch a nice restaurants in the cluster (some still just about to open up / Memsaab is great for Indian food).
> 
> Traffic isn't an issue to that cluster. You won't ever need to head to the congested roundabout in the middle of JLT to either enter or exit the area, so there should be minimal delay in getting to SZR.


I live in Goldcrest Views 2 and its an excellent location. Traffic is not an issue in this cluster, even in rush hour. I second the bunch of nice restaurants near by. Really like the new pizza express that plays live jazz every night. It is soon to be licensed too as under the Movenpick hotel. The Movenpick is also opening up a new bar soon.

Lots of cafes etc nearby and a 5 minute walk to metro. I have children and they love riding bikes round the lake as so safe with no traffic. 

Building has a new management team that seem pretty efficient.


----------



## Graham50 (Apr 19, 2013)

Was very interested to hear the views on Goldcrest2. I am in the process of looking for an apartment (3 bed + maids) but have been concentrating on the Marina. However it does seem that JLT can be more of an affordable option. How far is it from the metro? Are their good facilities nearby? Is their somewhere to go for a night out and a stagger home? Is it part of the cluster with gold crest executive? Is their a good community spirit in the area. These are all important considerations when moving somewhere new, and would love to here from anybody with advice
Tks in advance
Graham


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

Graham50 said:


> Was very interested to hear the views on Goldcrest2. I am in the process of looking for an apartment (3 bed + maids) but have been concentrating on the Marina. However it does seem that JLT can be more of an affordable option. How far is it from the metro? Are their good facilities nearby? Is their somewhere to go for a night out and a stagger home? Is it part of the cluster with gold crest executive? Is their a good community spirit in the area. These are all important considerations when moving somewhere new, and would love to here from anybody with advice
> Tks in advance
> Graham


5-7 minutes walk to the JLT metro station.
The cluster has McGettigans pub and the Terrace bar - so far the only drinking establishments in JLT. Nothing spectacular, but decent enough.
GCE isn't in the cluster.
Community spirit - depends on the person you are and the people you meet. The potential is there.


----------



## Colin1968 (Mar 24, 2013)

I moved in on Thursday and the area is good. There is a good Irish bar, a Spinneys shop and a dry cleaning shop. There is a nice way around the lake area. A good choice!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Colin1968 said:


> I moved in on Thursday and the area is good. There is a good Irish bar, a Spinneys shop and a dry cleaning shop. There is a nice way around the lake area. A good choice!


Good stuff Colin


----------



## ministainer (Aug 4, 2013)

hey ,
I viewed an apartment in Goldcrest views 2 yesterday , when i googled the tower i found the a post in expatwomen website , the post is about one resident complaining about rats problem !!!

the post is old (Sep-2010) but I want to recheck if the rats problem still exists 

Cheers,
Amr


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

ministainer said:


> hey ,
> I viewed an apartment in Goldcrest views 2 yesterday , when i googled the tower i found the a post in expatwomen website , the post is about one resident complaining about rats problem !!!
> 
> the post is old (Sep-2010) but I want to recheck if the rats problem still exists
> ...


Hi there, 

Have lived there for a year and never seen a rat! They have monthly treatments in the building for rats etc, so must be an old problem. We love the location and have just renewed our contract for another year. Hope this helps.


----------



## ministainer (Aug 4, 2013)

hi sevenoaks1

thanks for the info it's very helpful, I think I will go ahead and rent it out (if it's still available !) 
Cheers,


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

I looked at some of the images at Gold Crest Views 2 and have some questions, maybe someone can answer them 

- how loud is the outside noise in the appartment?
- how loud is the AC?
- can you adjust it room wise or it centralized?
- is sun protection pre-installed in the apartments?
- how are the shared facilities like gym/pool etc.?

thanks a lot!


----------

